

GitHub ❤ ~/ - v33ra
http://dotfiles.github.com/

======
cpeterso
Now that so many people are hosting their dotfiles on GitHub, I'd like to see
someone write a script that can scan all those dotfiles and produce some
statistics about the most popular settings and aliases. It would be
educational, but it could also give operating system vendors some suggestions
for new terminal defaults.

------
notJim
This was posted yesterday, wasn't it? (And with a more descriptive name, I
believe.)

